# The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills: Season 2



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone watching?

  	I felt the group speaking in the beginning about Taylor's husband's suicide was very tasteful and the hotline number provided at the end was good to.
  	Makes watching a tad awkward but truly puts life in perspective-these are some petty bitches and things could be much worse.


----------



## amoona (Sep 6, 2011)

I just realized it started this morning. I don't think I even set my DVR to record it so I'll have to catch the re-runs.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 7, 2011)

I haven't watched this version of the real housewives before. Is it any good? My fave is OC and New Jersey... I wasn't a huge fan of the NYC one...

  	I heard about that guy taking his life though - so sad


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 7, 2011)

Lou, the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills are my favorite (it used to be New Jersey!). You should definitely watch it.

  	Anyway, this season will be very awkward to watch... every time Taylor would speak, or any time there will be an allusion to her marriage or Russell, i will not be able to stop thinking that he's now dead... Feels so weird.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok i watched this episode today and already i am hooked. it was very sad what happened to that guy - taking your life is never the answer. But i agree that it was tastefully handled. 

  	also during the episode i had to laugh when the ladies were discussing how english people aren't as 'lovely'! lol!! i guess that is true... i totally don't sound like i'm superior though! and how weird is the english husband? he creeps me out... no reason behind it... he just doesn't sit right with me!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 9, 2011)

yay!

  	Oh honey, you *need* to watch the first season, i swear you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 9, 2011)

The Psychic Bonus Footage was Bravo GOLD!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 10, 2011)

Shoegal-fr said:


> yay!
> 
> Oh honey, you *need* to watch the first season, i swear you won't be disappointed!


  	i might get my download on for it! i am loving how everything screams money on the show too. like that bottle of champagne! wow! how the other half live!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh yeah, how they need to say out loud every brand name and how much everything costs... it's so pathetic... hence so hilarious!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 10, 2011)

Shoegal-fr said:


> Oh yeah, how they need to say out loud every brand name and how much everything costs... it's so pathetic... hence so hilarious!


	it was just crazy! did she really need to say that is the most expensive champagne in the world?! of course not! lol!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah... i was saying to myself... come here, in France, people will laugh at you and teach you your $2000 bottle of champagne tastes like crap compared to our authentic stuff!




LMD84 said:


> it was just crazy! did she really need to say that is the most expensive champagne in the world?! of course not! lol!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 11, 2011)

lol!! i bet it does! i have spent today watching the first three episodes of the last season! i am hooked! and like you i think this is now my fave out of the whole series!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 16, 2011)

Yup i'm hooked! I am now on episdoe 8! even the guys at work have been watching it in the background! lol!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 17, 2011)

I *knew* it !!

  	I can't wait to hear from you once you've watched episode 9. I just can't.



LMD84 said:


> Yup i'm hooked! I am now on episdoe 8! even the guys at work have been watching it in the background! lol!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 18, 2011)

OMG! that episode was insane! I swear that Alison woman was a massive bitch - she was being so nasty. Quite frankly I am on Kyle's side because Camille did hear what she wanted to hear and even when Lisa tried to tell her that isn't what Kyle said she dismissed her. I still don't get why Kim and Taylor keep arguing though!! So random. But that was just a crazy episode - Camille and her friends are so nasty. My fave characters are Lisa and Adrian


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 21, 2011)

I hate that Alison too... but i'm having a hard time having sympathy for Kyle, she's a bully and the way she always brings down Kim is soooo painful to watch.

 	Has anyone watched episode 3 of season 2?

  	Taylor was quite disturbing to watch.

  	Don't get me wrong, i believe she was having a nervous breakdown, i have no doubt she wants what's best for her daughter and wants to be happy, but... i feel she drove herself in most of her problems. Her marriage for example, at times it's obvious she was craving the lifestyle she could afford thanks to her husband, more than her husband. And i agree with Lisa, Taylor is quite manipulative, and she does stir up shit before playing the victim.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 21, 2011)

oh i totally agree with you. she wants that lifestyle and it seemed like she put that over her happiness - or thought that would give her happiness but sadly it hasn't. their daughter always seems like such a cutie so it is so sad that her daddy is now gone


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 22, 2011)

Ewww Taylor


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 22, 2011)

Especially the scenes when she's freaking out in the bathroom, looking up in the mirror... she looked like a psycho!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 22, 2011)

i watched the season one reunion show today - with one of the guys from work! he tried acting like he wasn't interested but kept asking questions! lol! i can't believe what happened when cedrick left lisa and ken! what an ass!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 22, 2011)

It was so obvious he's fake... i mean the way he tells his childhood story... please... i can't believe Lisa bought that!

  	He's going to make an appearance in season 2, during a party Lisa's throwing... i cannot wait!



LMD84 said:


> i watched the season one reunion show today - with one of the guys from work! he tried acting like he wasn't interested but kept asking questions! lol! i can't believe what happened when cedrick left lisa and ken! what an ass!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 22, 2011)

I hate Doctor Phil, he's simply a tool, but Taylor was on there today getting a fake doctor's advice on living and moving on without her husband. :/.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 23, 2011)

I dare to say... camera time... for both of them...



Goat Goat Etc. said:


> I hate Doctor Phil, he's simply a tool, but Taylor was on there today getting a fake doctor's advice on living and moving on without her husband. :/.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 27, 2011)

So who watched yesterday's episode??

  	Do you think Lisa is the one who talked to the press?

  	OMG, also, i can't wait until things go down with Brandi! Bring it on!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 27, 2011)

The tail end of the show I caught when they were making fun of this girl's broken and when Taylor was talking to guy about who leaked anything. I'll have to catch it in an hour of so.

  	Petty, petty. petty...Oh but yes I wanna see this bitches lose it! Especially the Kim and Kyle with Brandi!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok, Brandi shoulda never mentioned "friendly" she sounds slutty. Next she deserved to be sought out and Iced by Lisa for what reason? Did Brandi convince him to steal money and makeup everything? Just petty dumb bitches.

  	As for who leaked anything-inconclusive.

  	Kim's a chatterbox. She just ruined that trip.

  	And as for Adrienne moving the Kings, bitch please. Your Louboutins will do just fine, those people won't.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree, the whole Kings thing is pretty disgusting. Moving the team will make hundreds if not thousands of people lose their job, so that she can gain what? 1 million? 5 millions? What does it change to the hundreds of millions she already has? Come on.

  	I've just read Lisa's latest blog on the Bravo website... i feel disgusted that Taylor advertised for diet pills while she was trying to pass her weight loss as a result from stress alone. Blah, just blah.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 29, 2011)

^Adrienne needs $2,000 champagne and Louboutins man! We must not be the rational ones! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Taylor's hawking diet pills? Ewww those are pills worth losing in the sink.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 29, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> ^Adrienne needs $2,000 champagne and Louboutins man! We must not be the rational ones!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	she of all people should not be promoting diet pills - as if she needs them in the first place!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 29, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Kim was freaking mental on that trip - she was certainly under the influence of something!



 	Oh it was soooo obvious she was beyond drunk. I mean... she was complaining the power went out and she couldn't see to put her makeup and clothes on... while it was clear it was daylight time in sunny California... Kim Kim Kim... Have you tried opening your eyes to do your makeup and get dressed????? That would have worked, i swear!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 1, 2011)

Shoegal-fr said:


> Oh it was soooo obvious she was beyond drunk. I mean... she was complaining the power went out and she couldn't see to put her makeup and clothes on... while it was clear it was daylight time in sunny California... Kim Kim Kim... Have you tried opening your eyes to do your makeup and get dressed????? That would have worked, i swear!!!


  	exactly! she could have gone in the garden to put makeup on if she was that bothered!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 10, 2011)

Just caught the end of the new one and I feel so sorry for Brandi. She's gonna be fighting em off all season! Really hiding her crutches?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 10, 2011)

Andy mentioned this guy tonight! Hilarious drawings of the housewives and more!
http://prettyontheoutside.typepad.com/gilmore/


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 11, 2011)

so who watched this weeks episode? kim was out of control - i mean fair enough if she was acting like that because she had been ill with panic attacks but lets be honest she said that was only over the past 7 days... i don't doubt that her trip to the basketball game was a month before that was filmed... certainly more than 7 days. she seemed completely out of it to me.  i did actually think she was kinda run to Brandi too and although i think she's a cow, they should have been a bit nicer to her. Dana annoys the crap outta me too - nobody cares how much things cost or who made them!!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 11, 2011)

Dana is the reason for Occupy Wall Street- I hate that bitch


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Oct 12, 2011)

Kim was definitely wasted and i was surprised nobody addressed the pink elephant in the room. Especially her dear sister who was so prompt to throw her under the bus last year, by calling her an alcoholic on TV for everyone to know. Thing she claimed to have done just to "help" Kim, while it's obvious it was only her being the bully she always is.

  	And now, she did nothing to prevent Kim from embarrassing herself on TV, she kept making a big fuss every time they were in the bathroom because A) she likes to humiliate Kim and B) she was too busy to fulfill that insane urge to let her mean girl nature come out and gang up on Brandi. I have absolutely no sympathy for Brandi but really, she did nothing so far.

  	Dana, brag while you can. Soon you'll have to face the multi-millions mortgage that you won't be able to pay anymore because the whole word is getting really tired of that whole speculation bullshit, leaving your husband and his "job" even more useless than they already are.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 16, 2011)

Shoegal-fr said:


> Kim was definitely wasted and i was surprised nobody addressed the pink elephant in the room. Especially her dear sister who was so prompt to throw her under the bus last year, by calling her an alcoholic on TV for everyone to know. Thing she claimed to have done just to "help" Kim, while it's obvious it was only her being the bully she always is.
> 
> And now, she did nothing to prevent Kim from embarrassing herself on TV, she kept making a big fuss every time they were in the bathroom because A) she likes to humiliate Kim and B) she was too busy to fulfill that insane urge to let her mean girl nature come out and gang up on Brandi. I have absolutely no sympathy for Brandi but really, she did nothing so far.
> 
> Dana, brag while you can. Soon you'll have to face the multi-millions mortgage that you won't be able to pay anymore because the whole word is getting really tired of that whole speculation bullshit, leaving your husband and his "job" even more useless than they already are.


  	and yeah you would have thought Kyle would have said something to her.... so so wrong


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow, "cock" is over the top? None of these women are sex positive


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 31, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Wow, "cock" is over the top? None of these women are sex positive


	they should hear what comes out of my mouth!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 31, 2011)

Every other group of housewives talks about sex especially Atlanta! And they use slang!

  	They're just being petty and extra mean to Brandi. - _ -


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow, that engagement party was out of control!
  	The housebetches were petty once again. Ok so she calls her husband Daddy. And...........? You talk shit about her to her face? Within earshot? She needs attention?

  	And the guy Kim's with is a freaking dog! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 WOOF! Damn, he better be a really rich hairy beast.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh and can we say ewww about the Moroccan guy who threw the engagement party? Can you say hairplugs? His girlfriend is Lisa's daughter's age?  Gross! That deserves some mean conversation!
  	I would date an older man but he wouldn't be as homely as that or if he was, he wouldn't get any sex of any form or kind. Pay me for my companionship and nothing else!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Nov 3, 2011)

Let's just talk about the fact that Kim's boyfriend has a ring on THE finger, i'm shocked!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 3, 2011)

Shoegal-fr said:


> Let's just talk about the fact that Kim's boyfriend has a ring on THE finger, i'm shocked!



 	Oh shit! I didn't see that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, god the things and people drugs make you do!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Oh shit! I didn't see that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol! poor kim - she needs to go back to rehab or something!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok so Kim gave fugly the ring....and shes slurring purely because of that cocktail of meds....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 14, 2011)

Lisa is stone cold.

  	But Taylor's a cry baby and it's creepy to see her cry with those fugged up lips. Plus Taylor looks like she's looking for sympathy and when she can't get it turns-she's looking like she wants to be the victim and yet she knows better.

  	Oh god that chit chat she had with that one husband at the gate and going back in the house were just weird.

  	And of course Taylor is getting hit by her husband...they been leading to this all season


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 16, 2011)

i haven't been able to watch the latest episode yet and it's driving me crazy!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 10, 2012)

Seriously it's been a hot minute and BH actually got interesting again! Finally Taylor left her dick of a husband and now Kim is being an obnoxious brat because she's got a fug boyfriend to drag through public!

  	That letter threatening Camille was bonkers and for her husband not to apologize for getting her kicked out of that white party is amazing. I'm glad she's through with him though. Now I'm just waiting for Cynthia from ATL to get with the program.

  	And SO glad they finally taught Kim a lesson and left without her on that boat!

  	I never thought Kyle was Kim's keeper until the White Party to Hawaii Episodes premiered. It's like Kim is a 4th or 5th child to poor Kyle.

  	Also I'm glad Brandi made a friend in Camille and is becoming bonded with the rest of the girls. With the exception of Krazy Kim of course.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 10, 2012)

Also...."All she does is stir the eggs?" Kim, stop talking.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 16, 2012)

Kim bf is terrible. He owns you Boo. He's quite the pimp policing you how he does. Also--Kim was smoking crack. Darling I saw you pretend that baggy was not your "medicine." Cedrick popping his fame-whoring butt in that party was interesting. Lisa is so amazingly restrained! I was expecting shouting but really she raised her voice one ounce and that was enough i guess.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 16, 2012)

Kim if you're preggers, do find some stairs and trip the light fantastic on them and then leave that gay mastiff. Taylor I feel bad for you girl. But I'm glad you left even if he hurt you.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 24, 2012)

Ugh, I missed the Finale. Oh well reruns and then the REUNION!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 29, 2012)

Wedding was very beautiful! I loved the tent and the firecrackers! Very romantic!

  	And Kim of course was piling down drugs and alcohol again and luckily checked into rehab! Very happy she's not pregnant! She's freaking nuts!


----------

